# Do I trade up



## WookiesGirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Guys.. Got a question.
My neighbor has a 98 740 for sale. I currently have a 99 528.. I would love to trade up and he is only asking 8K for it. The car is mint but has 140,000 miles on it.. My 5 has only 63,000...

What do you think.. am I nuts for even considering this??
Feedback please


----------



## jakefitz (May 27, 2005)

I wouldn't do it - that's a lot of miles considering the miles on your E39.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Not sure if this is important to you, but there was a slight change in the body between 1998 and 1999... the 99+ have different side skirts and headlights. Not to discount his 1998, but the 99's and up are more desirable. (Not just a bolt on change, the fenders are actually different.)

I also agree with jakefitz. 140K miles, depending on the service history, could mean a few bigger cost repairs are coming up soon... or he may have done them in the last 40K miles. Suspension parts, radiator, transmission fluid change...


----------



## OTakyi (Oct 25, 2006)

*Trade up*

I purchased a 1998 (two months ago) mint condition with 124k miles on it and I have about $3k-$5k worth of maintenance to do.
* Instrument cluster Pixels --- $690.99
* Integral Links --- $629.68 
* Rear brakes & rotor - $501.37
* Coolant Flush - $118.54
* REPLACE VC GASKET - $550.50
* 4 WHEEL ALIGNMENT - $109.95
ABOVE ARE DEALER QUOTES.

* I HAVE HAD FOUR SMALL WATER HOSES REPLACED FOR $250.00 BY INDEPENDENT 
GARAGE.
* I HAVE REPLACED AIR FILTER FOR $18.50
* CABIN FILTERS FOR $120.00
* CRANKCASE SEAL AND BELTS - $291.34
* REPLACED REAR PADS AND ROTORS FOR $371.75
* REPLACED UPPER SUPPORT ARM BUSHING URETHANE $415.00

NEEDED WORK PER INDEPENDENT:

* VALVE COVER GASKET AND SPARK PLUGS - $550.00
* POWER STEERING LINE - $195
* TRANSMISSION SERVICE - a$275.00
* REAR BALL JOINTS AND INTERGRAL LINKS - $465.00
* SRS LIGHT INITIAL DIAGNOSIS - $84.00

PLEASE IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT GO FOR A NEWER MODEL WITH LESS MILEAGE ON IT AND ALSO CERTIFY PRE OWNED WITH WARRANTY.

I LOVE THE CAR BUT I'M THINKING ABOUT TRADE IN FOR NEWER MODEL OR BODY STYLE.

GOOD LUCK.

OTakyi.


----------



## WookiesGirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I am planning to discuss with the owner what sort of repairs have been done on the car.. 

If none that you have listed have been made.. then I dont think its worth the risk...

Thanks again it has given me a lot to think about. :thumbup:


----------

